# 1953 schwinn black phantom bicycle - $800



## hellobuddy (Dec 30, 2017)

https://southjersey.craigslist.org/atq/d/1953-schwinn-black-phantom/6438410834.html

not mine, don't know the bike B-T-W


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## GTs58 (Dec 30, 2017)

Not bad for a pieced together Phantom. Just to add a little more BS to the table, Schwinncruisers serial number lookup says
*Built: 08/03 of 1959. * Go to 1959 Schwinn catalog -->

*I'm so confused!*


----------



## Schmity03 (Jan 8, 2018)

I emailed the guy and asked if the frame has been repainted he replied with this "
read add restored repainted " 

I never thought restored meant repainted too


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 8, 2018)

Restored means many things to many different people. That bike was refurbished.


----------



## Zamboini (Jul 13, 2018)

Is this bike still for sale?


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 13, 2018)

Zamboini said:


> Is this bike still for sale?



You would need to check the southjersey CL.


----------



## kreika (Jul 13, 2018)

Ads from 2017 probably not...


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 13, 2018)

If you want a Phantom you can place a wanted ad in the “wanted” section or just search EBay where they are fairly common. V/r Shawn


----------

